
What It Feels Like to Freeze on National Television - cube00
https://drbenjaminhabib.wordpress.com/2016/02/10/what-it-feels-like-to-freeze-on-national-television/
======
sharp11
It's really great that Dr. Habib is talking about this publicly and I think
his word "solidarity" is very helpful. If you've ever experienced what he's
describing it is baffling and excruciating and the very nature of it is you
feel that everyone else is on the other side (not against you, necessarily,
but out there watching).

I've experienced this more than once -- the first time when I was in my 20's
and on live TV being interviewed about a local community group I was part of.
The lights and live camera inexplicably turned my brain to complete mush,
despite the fact that the interview was a completely friendly one. I've also
had it happen in front of live audiences -- both as a speaker and as a
musician.

But here's the interesting thing. I also love being up in front of an
audience. I've performed as a professional musician (and dancer) and also
given numerous talks. And, speaking of music, there are artists of the highest
caliber who've struggled with debilitating performance anxiety.

And it's relevant here on HN. I was in a Founders Institute demo day a few
years ago when one of my classmates had exactly this kind of meltdown.

But there really is a lot you can do to get a handle on performance anxiety.
It starts with having plenty of practice in pressure situations. And with not
being too hard on yourself if you do screw up.

~~~
Swizec
As my public speaking coach once said: Squeeze your butt.

It provides a release for the adrenaline so you're not fidgety. It is
completely invisible to the audience. It gives you better posture, making you
look more confident.

Try it next time you're anxious. Squeeze your butt.

edit: also one thing to practice in general. Next time you're waiting in line
at a coffee shop or whatever, put the phone away, take your hands out of your
pockets, and don't touch anything on your body or your surroundings. Stand up
straight, hands loose by your side. Gently place thumb of each hand on its
corresponding index finger. It's good practice for presenting a composed and
calm body language. And you'll be surprised to realize that _nobody_ else in
the entire coffee shop cares or even notices.

~~~
nitrogen
Since this comment was downvoted, I'm guessing "flex" might have made more
sense to the downvoters than "squeeze".

~~~
Swizec
One would assume squeezing one's butt with one's hands would not be as
invisible to the audience as I mention in my comment that it's supposed to be.

Either way, it does help. I've used it plenty of times when speaking in front
of large audiences.

~~~
derFunk
I'm doing the same, naturally. Squeezing, in general. And it indeed helps me
at least over the first 5 minutes - which is my biggest hurdle. A longer time
ago I had a 40min presence on TV, and I'm giving talks in front of 5 to 100
people.

------
taytus
Link to the clip: [http://media.smh.com.au/entertainment/entertainment-
news/eve...](http://media.smh.com.au/entertainment/entertainment-news/every-
public-speakers-worst-fear-7202269.html)

~~~
bisby
That's really not as bad as I thought it was going to be. Reading the story
from his perspective really gives you that sense of anxiety that it was
several minutes straight of silence, although I'm sure that's what it felt
like for him.

~~~
johansch
The two newscaster people were quite good at handling it too! I'm guessing
this happens relatively often...

~~~
logicallee
Yeah from the viewer's perspective it wasn't the kind of clip I was
expecting!! The clip is absolutely fine (I mean that it wasn't tens of seconds
of dead air or something someone would notice who is barely paying attention)
- if I hadn't been paying THAT much attention after glancing through the
write-up I wouldn't even describe it as awkward. they handled it really well,
first probing him with leading questions and then when he explicitly broke
character and said "I'm losing it", saying it's no problem and moving on.
Unless someone is paying extreme amounts of attention they never would notice
anything odd about that clip, just something they got through, the slightest
of hiccups. Yes, anyone paying attention will notice what happened, but it's
not a disaster from a programming perspective at all. it wouldn't get shared
on youtube with the title "awkward interview!!" the way newscaster blooper
reels get shared. (You can search for that.)

But after glancing through the write-up this does give you an amazing insight
into just how much CONTROL over a narrative and an interview like this the
newscasters have. it will certainly give me more insight the next time I
observe what seems to be the slightest of hiccups.

~~~
Tempest1981
Agreed, but I can empathize with his frustration of having something important
and powerful to say, and the words just not flowing.

------
2016-02-11
Story time.

In college, I was called on at the very last minute to host a roundtable
sports discussion on the university radio station. Likely listening audience:
a million or so. I was freaked out, knew not a thing about sports, and just as
we were getting started I asked if we should kick off talking about football -
only to be told it was the off-season. I then tried introducing the panel, but
blanked on one of their last names. He was my roommate. This is how I felt:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W45DRy7M1no](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W45DRy7M1no)

In my 20s I had a phone interview for a fellowship that would send me to South
America, teach me a foreign language, and put me in the company of my idols
for two years. During the call, I was struck with such debilitating anxiety I
went totally off the rails. It went a lot like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0PUrNwvvBk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0PUrNwvvBk)

I spent 10+ years taking meds for anxiety. And I was super lucky that they
worked a charm. I'm off meds, and in very good shape, but I know better than
to write anxiety off. I'm seasoned at dealing with it, but expect to deal with
it for the rest of my life.

------
maaku
We've all been there Dr. Habib.

> I waited there for about twenty-five minutes, absent-mindedly scanning old
> newspapers while watching the goings-on about the office and repeating what
> I wanted to say about the North Korean rocket launch over and over in my
> head.

As someone who is also an introvert struggling to pass as an extrovert at many
times (though thankfully not on live TV, thank god), I can offer a little
trick that helps to prevent these situations: practice out loud.

It's simple, but effective. When you encounter one of these "freezes" your
natural instinctive response is to fall back on what you've practiced --
physically, not mentally. And what you actually practiced, Dr. Habib, is
mutely thumbing through newspapers.

What I do when I have a big speech or talk is find some quiet room beforehand
and actually practice my speech or talking points out laud, until I have them
basically memorized. Then I throw out the notes and give an extemporaneous
talk. It always goes different than planned, but when I get stuck my mouth
automatically goes to start forming the phrases I had practiced and I get back
on track. I get complements and people are super surprised to find out that
I'm actually introverted and dread public speaking...

~~~
bpchaps
I actually practice out loud, sometimes in front of a mirror just to practice
my mannerisms. It doesn't tend to work very well. At the time of speaking, you
just go completely blank. Preparation doesn't help when the only thing you're
mentally capable of doing is being ultra-aware of every inch of your body and
facial patterns.

I have bipolar and social anxiety. When I'm in my "up", I can speak in front
of a large crowd fairly easily and can't even come close when I'm in my down.
Thing is, the two comorbids work together. If, for example, I mis-say
something, my mood has a tendency to completely drop, which affects my social
anxiety, which affects my mood, etc. It tends to last for about a week after
that.

Unfortunately, this sort of thing can't be labeled as introversion vs
extroversion. The problem is very, very complex and has many facets. Giving it
an introversion label doesn't do any justice to the intensity of the problem.
If anything, canonicalization of this sort seems to do more damage than good,
as it gives a false sense of understanding of mental health.

~~~
whitegrape
In one sense you're practicing the wrong thing. You need to practice going off
from the top of your head, not practice any particular routine or speech. How
long can you talk to yourself without going blank on what to say next, or
getting stuck in a repetition loop? If you have this down, then you can
practice speeches, but when you inevitably forget something because memory
isn't perfect, your skills at improvising and filling in the blanks and
shifting topics will save you. Watch one of John Carmack's talks. He just
stands for three hours talking. No slides, no notecards. Sure he goes over
notes and ideas for what he wants to talk about beforehand, but he doesn't
memorize his talk. That'd take way too long.

~~~
nickjj
Yeah, that is really important.

I started creating online courses recently and while I can perform well under
no pressure in the comfort of my own home while taking as many cuts as I need
to get out what I want to say, I have trouble explaining things live to an
audience.

So far I've gone up twice in front of 70 or so people for only 60 seconds to
announce my course. It's material I know very well.

The first time was pretty bad. Not a total tank, but lots of fumbling around
and eventually saying things in a way that wasn't very clear at all.

The second time was a bit better. It had a rocky start for the first 3-4
seconds (aka. life times when you're up there) but I pulled it together and
something vaguely coherent came out. I kind of just went into auto-pilot mode
with confidence because it's something I wrote out like 20 different ways when
I was working on my introduction video.

I didn't study a script for either of them but I practiced what I wanted to
say in my head while I was walking to the venue. Probably not the best plan,
but I've never been strong at having to memorize long blocks of text, it's
just not how my brain works.

I think you do have to study hard to give a good presentation but being able
to improvise is critical, especially if you plan to take questions at the end.

~~~
CptMauli
For me the opposite is true. I don't have a problem talking to a larger crowd
(as long as I know my stuff), but if it is recorded, even if I'm doing the
recording myself (as in a screencast) and have the ability to take as many
takes as I want, I can't manage to pull through. I'm stumbling and it is
totally frustrating, since it takes such a long time.

~~~
nickjj
For my self recorded content I try to do it without any scripts, but if I find
myself struggling I'll script out every single word. You should try that
because the script helps a lot.

The only problem with a script is you need to become an actor because it's not
easy to pull off reading from a script without sounding like it's a script.

Usually after a few takes with the script, I end up with like 80% scripted /
20% improvised. I'd like to eventually flip that to 20/80, but I know it'll
take practice.

------
EvanKelly
Performers with stage fright have been using beta blockers for year as an off-
label treatment for performance anxiety.

A doctor friend of mine passed along a recent NY Times article about how beta
blockers may actually be able to cure the autonomous nervous system response
and re-train the brain to not panic in otherwise panic inducing situations.

It's very exciting research and it's great to see non-psychoactive drugs used
to combat mental issues.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/opinion/sunday/a-drug-
to-c...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/opinion/sunday/a-drug-to-cure-
fear.html)

~~~
thaumasiotes
> it's great to see non-psychoactive drugs used to combat mental issues

Huh??? Drugs that combat mental issues are, _by definition_ , psychoactive. If
beta blockers weren't psychoactive drugs, _they would have no effect on
anxiety_.

~~~
DanBC
Anxiety provokes a physical response - palms start sweating, the heart beats
faster and harder, breathing increases, skin itches, hair rises. These are all
adrenaline reactions; part of the "fight or flight" response.

As your body goes through these physical reactions your mind starts whirring.

It's possible that calming your body helps you to calm your mind.

------
S_A_P
I actually looked at the video and dont really think he did _that_ bad. I mean
it was obvious that he was having trouble putting his thoughts out there, but
it wasnt like he was just completely mute. Relating to my experience, Im not
ever on TV, but lack of sleep(meaning anything less than say, 7 hours)
severely impacts my overall anxiety level. I am the kind of person that cant
skip a night of sleep. I feel awful and unless something is absolutely
necessary, like surviving, I call it a day and try to get some sleep. Either
way, it was great of him to write about the experience.

~~~
sliverstorm
Yeah, the anchors did a pretty nice job of smoothing over it, helping him out,
& moving on without batting an eye. Thanks to that, really doesn't look all
that terrible to this casual viewer.

I'm sure they run into people who forget what they were going to say, or get
distracted, or try to go off on tangents, quite regularly.

------
bpchaps
This happened to me recently at a contract job I had about 6 months ago during
a phone call to introduce myself to the team. In the middle of my sentence, I
just lost every ounce of thought and suddenly became hyper aware of my exact
scenario. It was one of the more frightening things I've experienced in recent
times. Thankfully, one of my coworkers killed the silence after ten seconds
with a few questions.

I think the biggest problem for me is that the field I'm in, despite being in
technology, seems to favor outward personality types and views social phobia
as a strong weakness. Even mentioning issue feels like it has potential
enormous career growth impact. The most recent job I worked for, it got to the
point where I actually went to HR and talked to them about it, including the
ADD/hypomania comorbids. Absolutely nothing came from it, which only furthered
my thoughts on others' appreciation for mental health.

I saw a comment yesterday saying that we're going through a positive mental
health phase shift now, but I'm seeing the exact opposite. I see a large
amount of "othering" towards those with mental health issues. For what it's
worth, a majority of the HN type personalities I've met over the years are
just as guilty of this.

~~~
samcodes
I don't want to sound insensitive... But aren't phobias a "strong weakness" by
definition? Not that a job should treat you badly as a result - I just mean,
everyone has weaknesses, and some people's involve mental illness. So in my
mind, it's a weakness to be worked on. Viewing it that way works for me, as
someone who has struggled with anxiety and depression for my entire adult
life.

~~~
bpchaps
Yes, but when that "strong weakness" impacts others' thoughts of your
validity, it becomes a problem. As in, "You don't seem comfortable in what
you're saying, so you're probably wrong."

It's definitely something to work on, but the problem's always in regression.
It's incredibly easy to fall into the pit of going the easy route of
isolation, etc. That said, the biggest help for myself is to be actively aware
of my own emotional state as a pseudo third party. It's a strange meta way of
thinking about yourself, but it's incredibly effective in managing the mostly
daily issues.

Good luck!

------
arnold_palmur
Long winded response, but this is something that I can quite personally relate
to.

My senior year of college I was tasked with giving a presentation on an entire
semesters worth of work to the class, no problem - except the catch was that
you weren't allowed to have any notes with you. I'd never had an issues with
presenting or speaking in front of audiences before, a little bit of nerves
like most people, but nothing more than that. Well the day of the presentation
comes and in my mind I knew ahead of time that it wasn't going to go well -
I'd never given a talk to a class with no notes and I had convinced myself
that without something to reference I was going to screw up. Well 30 seconds
or so before it's my time to speak I begin to get the fight or flight response
and start to have a panic attack - mind goes blank, heart literally pounding,
I'm frozen. I don't really remember what I said, but I remember spouting off a
lot of "umms" and "fucks". It sucked.

I eventually got over that embarrassing moment, but I'm convinced that I've
now actually taught myself how to easily have a panic attack during moments
that trigger even the slightest bouts of performance anxiety. Conference
calls, medium-sized meetings, you name it, my body triggers an anxiety
response - something that I never had a problem with before, it's
debilitating, and I fear that it's holding me back in life.

The only thing that works for me (that i know of) is taking beta-blockers when
I know ahead of time that I may be "in the spotlight" discussing or presenting
something at work. They work wonders and really silence the physical responses
that the body produces that are ultimately the catalyst of a panic attack, but
the effects don't last veery long. So unless I'm popping pills all day, I'm
basically always on-guard and fearful of those impromptu situations that pop-
up where I could be called upon to speak - an "unmedicated" me could easily
freeze-up slip into panic mode.

I sympathize with Dr. Habib and I'm wondering if anyone else on HN is in a
situation similar to me and how they're coping, treating or hopefully curing
it.

~~~
chris_wot
Not long winded at all actually. It's not easy to admit you have a problem
like this, most people (men especially) tend to run from it.

I don't have any answers, except that this is really where a professional can
help you out. Dr Habib actually has been dealing with this sort of thing for a
long time and was quite successful, it's just that the issue with him being
live on air was so different and he wasn't really prepared for it. He seems to
have worked on strategies with professionals. When you read his blog post, you
can see that he's not defeated by this experience, but is going to use it and
take lessons from it to work out more strategies to prevent it from helping.

(I hope that the ABC asks him back again when he has dealt with the issue, he
is an expert and what he has to say is actually very valuable).

There are a lot of great professionals that can help with anxiety and panic
attacks. As someone who uses a pyschiatrist, a psychologist and was referred
to a guy who helps people with adult ADHD (a life coach I guess), it has been
incredibly helpful. Not sure where you live, so I don't know how much it costs
but if you can afford it, or you are lucky enough to live in a country that
helps pay for this, then speak to your doctor and get a referral to someone.

Only other bit of advise around this I can give is to forgive yourself if you
make mistakes, and if you do go to see a medical professional and you don't
think they are the right person to see, don't feel bad about finding someone
else. Any true professional psychiatrist or psychologist won't mind, as they
know that each person has different needs and not everyone they see will be a
good fit for that person.

------
buckbova
I've been know to freeze up on occasion, especially in front of a camera.
Yikes!

I've found practice does help. I scribble down a bunch of notes on what I
might say, then record myself with my webcam reading the notes. Surprisingly
I'm nervous even doing this exercise. Then I watch the payback and repeat
until I'm somewhat comfortable.

------
lkrubner
I once went to a New Years Dinner near DC, and the dinner was full of
political types, and I got a hot tip about dealing with certain kinds of
performance anxiety. I was seated next to a woman who had spent her career as
a nurse, and she had been called several times to testify before Congress
regarding the way changes in Medicare might effect patient care. She said she
learned that when she entered the Congressional hall, the lights and cameras
were overwhelming, so she learned to take something to read, a magazine or
perhaps any prepared statement she had, and she would hold it before and
concentrate on it, keeping it down, and keeping her head down. She focused on
the paper instead of focusing on the cameras. She would walk past the cameras
that way. When she got to the table where she would sit, all the lights and
cameras were behind her. Then she would look up at the Senators, but the
Senators themselves were usually friendly, and they seemed like normal humans,
so she felt less fear when facing them.

~~~
barney54
I was testifying before Congress once and I started to get a little nervous.
Then I realized that I knew more about the issue than any of the Members of
Congress and all of their staffers. Then I became much more calm because even
if they wanted to argue, I knew I could hold my own.

------
ScottBurson
I once saw on TV a well-known singer telling about the day he was performing a
famous Frank Sinatra song and forgot the words to the opening line. In Las
Vegas. _With Frank Sinatra himself in the audience._

Fittingly, I'm drawing a complete blank on the singer's name :-)

ETA: Ah! Wikipedia comes through for me. It was Harry Connick, Jr. (I just
pulled up male pop singers and scanned the list. I remembered the guy was a
"Jr.") -- Aha! Here's a video clip [0] of him talking about it -- though I
don't think this is the same one I saw. Okay, I had some of the details wrong.
Anyway, there it is.

[0] [http://theweek.com/speedreads/589588/harry-connick-jr-met-
fr...](http://theweek.com/speedreads/589588/harry-connick-jr-met-frank-
sinatra-sinatra-won) \-- starts at 2:49

------
drumttocs8
I often wonder how many high-profile speakers are prescribed anxiety
medications or use similar supplements. To stand in front of thousands without
some control over the adrenaline response is beyond me.

------
sopooneo
When you practice a particular talk or presentation, you have to practice
_handling the freeze_. Too many people think they have to practice just to get
the sequence or even exact words right.

No. You practice in front of a group, as contrived as it may be, and you have
them shut up, and you give your whole talk. And you get used to the feeling of
icicles going through you. You learn to breath through them and get familiar
with how long they last. The fact is, you are riding inside an incredible
machine, and it will pump itself full of crazy chemicals when you put it on
stage. You can't let their power surprise you.

Edit: All that said, I'd offer my solidarity to Mr. Habib as well. I've
certainly frozen up worse myself, and in much less high pressure settings.

------
sixQuarks
The good news is that in a few thousand trillion years, when the last few
remaining atoms are getting ready to break down, when the universe is a cold,
distant memory, and everyone you ever knew and loved is long gone - this
interview won't matter all that much.

------
chris_wot
This guy is very brave. I can see that he clearly doesn't want to really talk
about this, and in fact he says as much, but this post gives him dignity and
acknowledges a problem that can happen (and happens!) to many people.

In Australia, there are a lot of organisations trying to help de-stigmatize
mental health disorders and illnesses. We still have a very "she'll be right"
culture, which meant that men in particular have hidden their inner turmoil
and not dealt with their mental health issues. But lately we have had a
national conversation around this. Things that have helped:

* We made Patrick McGorry Australian of the Year. Patrick is Professor of Youth Mental Health at the University of Melbourne and has been very influential in studying and improving early intervention services for youth experiencing mental health problems.

* The ABC put out Mental Health Week, which was great as it allowed a national conversation around mental health

* Governments, whilst still largely failing at providing adequate mental health services, are at least _starting_ to provide more funding and get real about this issue. Even Tony Abbott, who I have almost no respect for, increased funding for mental health even though he decimated the budgets of pretty much every other department.

* Andrew Robb, a senior minister in the Abbott and Turnbull governments, had a very bad case of depression and took time off with the bi-partisan support of all sides of politics. He has been one of the LNP's most effective ministers (whilst I can't stand the TPP, it is probably true that he is the most effective Trade Minister this national has ever had) and has shown that you can have mental health problems and still be effective in the workplace.

* The Black Dog Institute and Beyond Blue have really made in-roads into mental health awareness. Both organisations are there solely to advocate and increase awareness of mental health issues. Beyond Blue (though they've had problems internally in the past) has an incredibly effective spokesman, Jeff Kennett. Kennett was one of the most successful (and highly controversial) Premiers of the state of Victoria. When he speaks, people in power tend to listen, and he has been very vocal.

* Just yesterday the Victorian Police Commissioner has finally admitted that mental health issues in the Victorian Police Service are at the top of his list in terms of matters that must be addressed. He actually admitted that the suicide rate is alarming, which 6 suicides of police officers this year, of which 2 happened in the last two weeks.

* With a mental health plan, you can get 10 free visits a year to a psychologist. This is extremely helpful, especially for those on lower incomes.

That said, we have a long way to go. Frankly, health services are not funded
correctly. In NSW, Cumberland Hospital (which I was once admitted to
overnight) is a degrading, disintegrating and appalling institution. It is one
in which I will never allow myself to be admitted to ever again.

I am hopeful, however, that Australia as a nation is finally maturing about
our understanding of mental health problems. It's honestly good news, and one
which all sides of politics are really trying to address.

------
JabavuAdams
Fuck, that sounds horrible. Glad he wrote it up.

------
zeckalpha
What is "National Television"?

~~~
davegardner
It's referring to a television show or station that is broadcast across the
country, as opposed to one that is only broadcast within a single city or
state. It's a term used reasonably commonly in Australia.

~~~
zeckalpha
I was being facetious. Who watches morning television anymore?

------
aws_ls
I think this kind of thing (I choose to call it stage fear) has a life of its
own. I describe some phases of it in my life:

Absence of it: Up to some point in your life its not there at all. I remember
in our school, we used to have a teacher's day. I which teachers would take
rest, and students from higher classes would go and teach junior classes. Per
student you were required to take 3 classes. And I remember going to all three
of them, totally free and un-encumbered. And did that with flying colors, in
my opinion. At that stage in life, I didn't know what stage fear was, as it
was totally absent. I call it the innocent phase.

Onset and very acute straightaway: When I was in college. I came from a
background where we had good written English, but didn't have fluency in
speaking. And I think that made me very self conscious in my new environment.
There were occasional hiccups in conversation in English, in a very friendly
setting, but I felt very embarrassed. And although everyone is rather kind,
but it led to some people slotting me, and they would choose to talk to me in
Hindi, the next time, and it was all in good intent, without malice. But you
can imagine, what kind of effect it had on me. I began dreading things like
any project presentations in front of the class. Stopped asking questions in
the class. And of course camouflaged all of this very well - by trying to
carry a _non-caring_ air. Hey I was a 20 year old then.

Working on it, and it being there in a low intensity way: This phase carried
on to my work life. But the intensity was less. But this was a good phase to
work on this problem. I tried to reason myself out of this. I told myself
things like: "Why do I need to fear people? They are just here to listen to
me. Something which I can offer them. And if I am sincere and honest and
humble, then what do I need to be afraid of? They won't hit me?" . Another
thing which helped me do well is thinking that, I will start the presentation,
by confessing my extreme nervousness, and request the audience to bear with
me. Surprisingly, this relaxed me a great deal. I never had to do it, as I
felt better just by thinking this.

Another thing, which helped me was prayer. I feel in a more equanimous state
by the act of praying - and I have made suitable modifications in my thought
that I am conversing with nature, instead of God. (I don't believe in a lot of
aspects of religion. But also believe and have experienced solace by it.
Agnostic. Full disclosure.)

A dormant demon?: Talking about now. I don't feel that intense kind of anxiety
now, in speaking. And thankfully so. I think Startup life also helps in that
regard. As there are hardly any BS presentations, or needing to say things you
don't believe in. If you have to speak to VC, its to get them to invest. If
you speak to an audience, you want to describe your idea, which you believe
in. And also being honest, I felt, helped a lot. As it puts you in the right
frame of mind. So of course nervousness is there, but much less. I was lucky
to speak in front of a rather large audience in the early stages of this
Startup journey, and I did not feel as anxious. But once you have experienced,
this kind of anxiety. You can never be too sure. It can surface, at any
unprepared moment, in the middle of an answer, when you grow self-conscious. I
guess the simple key is to acknowledge it, and try to reason it out. Even if
you stutter or stammer. Apologize with a smile. Take a deep breath. Think. And
speak to the human (or humans) who only want to know what you think. Cheers!

Edit: typos

------
Gupocca
Figured this would be a writeup by Han Solo. I was wrong.

------
whatnotests
"Let it go, let it GO!"

------
thedaemon
This article was not what I expected it to be. I thought it would be about
someone freezing to death in Antarctica or Siberia. Perhaps freeze was the
wrong word choice.

